
Cops worried about spread of incidents needles found inside strawberries - quickthrower2
https://www.theguardian.com/australia-news/2018/sep/16/strawberry-sabotage-greg-hunt-orders-investigation-into-vicious
======
BenjaminBlair
Is there any information what have they been contaminated with? I remember
last year some green-anarchists in Greece threatened to contaminate coca-cola
1l bottles, they have been removed from production in several marketplaces.

~~~
quickthrower2
Literally needles. Like sewing needles.

I am guessing you are thinking of injection needles injecting some substance
in, which would frankly be more scary because there would be no way to tell if
a fruit is infected or not.

I've been cutting up strawberries and carried on buying and eating them and
feeling safe enough.

